#ubuntu-hn 2010-11-05
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: jugando dofus
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas tardes a todos
#ubuntu-hn 2010-11-06
<hiko_hitokiri> secuencia para matar el entorno x
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: juagndo al dofus
